# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  أخـــطـــاء الأعـــضـــاء

## L A R A

هيا مو لعبة بس نكشة مخ   :Db465236ff: 

الفكرة إنه بنشوف كتير أعضاء وحتى مشرفين بغلطوا بكتابة شي كلمة بمشاركاتهم :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (51): 

فنحنا بدنا نكونلهم بالمرصاد  :Bl (14):  
وأي مشاركة بنشوف فيها غلط بدنا نعمللها إقتباس ونجيبها هون :SnipeR (94): 

يلا أشوف مين أول واحد بده يجيبلنا مشاركة فيها خطأ :Smile:  :Smile: 

الموضوع ملطوش

----------


## منار المومني

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> (زاوية ابراج)  
> 
> مرررررررررررررررحبا اعضاء منتدى الكمبيوتر والانترنت رح انزل موضوع ابعيد اشوي عن الكمبيوتر 
> 
> يعني تغير (ابراج) .............
> 
> كل يوم رح انزل توقعات لثلاث او اربع ابراج  
> ...


الفكره حلوه وهاي اول صيد  :SnipeR (83): 

شو دخل الابراج في منتدى الكمبيوتر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## samoora

> ويوم الاحد عندي اجازة وانزل على *اردب* إلى بحب يشوفني واعزمو على كنافة مرة تانية


هلا صار وتذكرت الموضوع  :Db465236ff:  بدون زعل العالي عالي

----------


## ابوالشرع



----------


## N_tarawneh

العالي رح يسجل رقم قياسي عالمي 

ههههههههههههههههههه
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Xitooo

> العالي رح يسجل رقم قياسي عالمي 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههه على قد ما بكون مستعجل بالردود

ههههههههه

----------


## ساره

> [B][SIZE=5] 
> 
> *اريد مرجع ترجعون اليه يا من تخالفوني الرأي!!!!!*
> [B] اذا كل الذي جلبته لكم ليس مرجعا ... حتى انكم بدون ادراك *انركتم* اهم مرجعين /[/URL]


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> العالي رح يسجل رقم قياسي عالمي 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه




المنتدي فيه 318 عضو  غيري وبعدين 

والله حرام 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## روان

> 


ابو الشرع  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  رح ادور في كل مشاركاتك ..ولو وصل الموضوع للتزوير رح ازور بس اشوف رد الك هون بهالموضوع مني ..انتقام  :SnipeR (30):  :Cry2:

----------


## العالي عالي

> ابو الشرع  رح ادور في كل مشاركاتك ..ولو وصل الموضوع للتزوير رح ازور بس اشوف رد الك هون بهالموضوع مني ..انتقام




والله يا روان الكل بدور على اخطائي انا بس 

تقولي ما في غيري بالمنتدي 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ايمن لازم تغلب ابو نعيم
> في الاتحاد قوة


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

أيمن شد حيلك واحنا معك

----------


## ابو نعيم

> بكتب العبار ة اجبرت على الرحيل للأبقى بين يداكي فأن طال الزمان ومرت الأيام فلاتخافي بحبك في قلبي ينمو ويزيد من اشواقي أيمن



 :SnipeR (15):   :SnipeR (15):   :SnipeR (15):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مساء الخيراااااااااااااااات ...
> 
> أيمن وين راحي / اقعد ... 
> 
> أهلين حموده / كيفك وشو أخبارك ...
> 
> 
> 
> عجبتني هاي كثيرررررررررررر ...


رايح يا نادر مش راحي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> رايح يا نادر مش راحي


عفشتني ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> عفشتني ...


شو يعني عفشتني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شو يعني عفشتني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟


يعني مسكتني ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يعني مسكتني ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   والله انته عليك الفاظ غريبه  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

المشكلة الأغلاط كتيرة يا مين يحسبها بس 

 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> المشكلة الأغلاط كتيرة يا مين يحسبها بس


انتي بس احسبي  ما عليكي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> انتي بس احسبي  ما عليكي


بس هي مش شاطره بالحساب انت احسب عنها 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بس هي مش شاطره بالحساب انت احسب عنها


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ashrafwater

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

> هلمي علمك يا غسان
> 
> انت كيفك؟


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


بلشتي في يا ام الحلاحيل :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

> بلشتي في يا ام الحلاحيل


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شكرا ساره ..والله واتطورنا وصرنا نرف  نعمل كليبات


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

لسه ما شفتي شي :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ضرور يانك وضحت حتى نفهم


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

> 


 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayman

ابو نعيم بدنا ناخذ انا واياك دورات كيبورد مكثفة مع كورس عربي 


انا خربطت بأسمك وانت خربطت بأسم حلم حياتي  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  




> *
> 
> لقب من نصيب زينة لان ايمن طلعني من اللعبة لهذا مبروك زينة 
> وشكرا كل من نادر وحلم حيلتي وعالي على دعمهم  ووقوفهم معي 
> زينة مبروك *







> ابو نيعم ما ربح لأني طلعتو قبلها وانت شوفو    
> 
> عيدوها من اول  يلا يشطار

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ابو نعيم بدنا ناخذ انا واياك دورات كيبورد مكثفة مع كورس عربي 
> 
> 
> انا خربطت بأسمك وانت خربطت بأسم حلم حياتي


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

فكرة حلوة خلينا نشوف كم واحد بيغلط في المنتدى
هههههههههه :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi
					

[align=center]يا رجل انت وردة

هاي لعبتي المفضلة

أصلا أنا من زمان نفسي أصير سواق تكسي[/align]



مش حكيتلك عندكم  خط باصات  ... وبتدافع عن الكنترولية ... هي الدليل 

مارس هواياتك بالباصات  ... او اقنع الوالد يشتري مكتب تكسي_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> _
> 
> 
> مش حكيتلك عندكم  خط باصات  ... وبتدافع عن الكنترولية ... هي الدليل 
> 
> مارس هواياتك بالباصات  ... او اقنع الوالد يشتري مكتب تكسي_


ماشي يا غسان....اذا حوليك تكسي اشتغل علي ما بقول لأ لأنو حلمي بعد ما اصير مهندس اني اشتري باص واسوق علي او تكسي... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس ماشي انت والعمري طلعتوا اشاعة مرتبة عني انو عنا باصات

العمري عندهم تريلات وبهربو دخان ....وانتو ال القضاة بدي اطلع عنكو انكو بتهربو حشيش :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

التصويت سينتهي قريبا 
اليوم الساعه السابه النتائج)
) ابن الاردن

العين سقط سهوا

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi
					

ماشي يا غسان....اذا حوليك تكسي اشتغل علي ما بقول لأ لأنو حلمي بعد ما اصير مهندس اني اشتري باص واسوق علي او تكسي...

بس ماشي انت والعمري طلعتوا اشاعة مرتبة عني انو عنا باصات

العمري عندهم تريلات وبهربو دخان ....وانتو ال القضاة بدي اطلع عنكو انكو بتهربو حشيش



شو قصتك مع التهريب ؟؟؟  ما بتتهم حدا الا بالتهريب ؟؟؟ 

اعترف وما بحكي لحدا ..؟؟ 

وبعدين قضاة وحشيش والله مهي زابطة شوفلك وحدة غيرها_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> _
> 
> 
> شو قصتك مع التهريب ؟؟؟  ما بتتهم حدا الا بالتهريب ؟؟؟ 
> 
> اعترف وما بحكي لحدا ..؟؟ 
> 
> وبعدين قضاة وحشيش والله مهي زابطة شوفلك وحدة غيرها_


خلص ليش زعلت ما دام الكلام مش مزبوط.....!!!!!؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بدي اطلع عنكو اشاعة تروحوا فيها ....انك بتنتموا لجماعات اللي بالي بالك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi
					

خلص ليش زعلت ما دام الكلام مش مزبوط.....!!!!!؟؟؟؟

بدي اطلع عنكو اشاعة تروحوا فيها ....انك بتنتموا لجماعات اللي بالي بالك




ايوووووه 

هو انا سمعت بالفترة الاخيرة انه القضاة صايرين يهربوا حشيش فعلا ...

 خلينا بالحشيش والتهريب احسن يستر عليك_

----------


## زهره التوليب

شو شباب مخربطين بعنوان الدردشه :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ايوووووه 
> 
> هو انا سمعت بالفترة الاخيرة انه القضاة صايرين يهربوا حشيش فعلا ...
> 
>  خلينا بالحشيش والتهريب احسن يستر عليك_


هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يا مان والله انت كبير :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب
					

شو شباب مخربطين بعنوان الدردشه


والله الدردشة صايرة ...  .... 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi
					

هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههه



يا مان والله انت كبير


تسلم_

----------


## السلطان بشار

انا بعرف هاللعبه مليح  ومتمكن منها كما ن .....اخي حسان   انا جبتلك غلطه بس الدور بعدها بيكون عليك مواضيعك كثيره ورودودك كثيره  وما بعتقد رح تخيب ظني فيك  :Big Grin: 







> يا ربت كل الناس زي مها بالادارة والتنظيم وحتى بالعصبية




اي يا ربت كل الناس مثل مها  بالاداره والتنظيم وووووو الخ   بعتقد انو كلمه ربت من الفعل رابي وهو اللي بيقرب للربوه  :Big Grin:

----------


## مدحت

طيب   كيف   بدي   اقتبس   من   مكان   واجيب    الاقتباس    لهون :Bl (14):

----------


## مدحت

بدي   حدى   يحكيلي   كيف   يلا :Bl (14):

----------


## السلطان بشار

*اخي بسيطه القصه   اعمل اقتباس عادي   للرد اللي بدك تاخد منو الغلطه  ......  هلاء بس يفتح عندك مربع الحوار بالاقتباس اللي بداخلوه  ...... copy+  paste
فهمتها؟؟؟*

----------


## فارس

والله انك نهفة يا أيمن الله يسعدك يارب شو ضحكتني بردودك

----------


## فارس

> الجزء الثاني من مسلسل اخطاء ابو نعيم 
> 
> 
> 
> سامحك الله  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




مش طبيعي جد  هههههههههههههههههههههه

وكله كوم وتعليقك هاد (انا بدي اعرف كيف اجى حرف الصاد وهو بأخر الكيبورد بعيد عن اصابعك )  والله جد انه بعيد حرف الصاد

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Haneyya

اهاهاهاهاها لعبة النذالة

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

جل من لا يسهو

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواد ابو ماضي  
_جل من لا يسهو_


 حكم ياناس حكم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري                      
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواد ابو ماضي  
جل من لا يسهو


 حكم ياناس حكم_ 

 طبعا... هيك او بلاش :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

> حقك الشرعي هيك الخرجين يا عمري لازم متأخر يصحوا *وله* شغل



شو حاطط مدقق لغوي وراك بالموت حتى لقيت هالغلط البسيط
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> شو حاطط مدقق لغوي وراك بالموت حتى لقيت هالغلط البسيط


والله انا والعربي زي ستي بالفرنسي..
ستي خريجة فرنسا  :Db465236ff: 

المهم خطأ بسيط  مع اني دايما ما بعرف بالعربي اعداء ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]وهاي أحيينا هالموضوع ورح نكون بالمرصاد لكل واحد عنده اخطاء إملائية 

 :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54): 


[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> اعزاء الدكاترة ليا انتو ليمين ونكدين


يعني ولا كلمة صح توتو  :Smile2:

----------


## totoalharbi

:Kiss 34:  :Kiss 34:  :Kiss 34:  :Kiss 34:  :Kiss 34:  :Kiss 34:  :Kiss 34:  :Kiss 34:  :Kiss 34: 
ميررررررررررررررررررررررسي زمردة لانك تفاعلتي 
واخيرا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> حارضة بس مو مبينة


حارضة ولى حاضرة  :Bl (30):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لعبة من لآخر بس مين حذق يمسكني  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> لعبة من لآخر بس مين حذق يمسكني


*




**عبود ما تزعل مني كل حكيك اخطاء املائية* 

*خذلك هالجملة مقتبسة من موضوع "كواليس الإدارة":*


تحية عسكرية:
  نشاط غير طبيعي ولا فهمت إشي طبعا لحد لآن أخطاء حاسوبيه للبوس هدوئة عقول هدوله عنفس الوزن أخ لو كنت معكم 

 :Arjel:  :Arjel:  :Arjel:  :Arjel:  :Arjel:  :Arjel: 






*نفسي تعربلي اياها هالجملة*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> طبيعي ولا فهمت إشي طبعا لحد لآن أخطاء حاسوبيه للبوس هدوئة عقول هدوله عنفس الوزن أخ لو كنت معكم


معناها على ما اتوقع

انه ما فهم اشي بإلي مكتوب ومفكرها اخطاء منك على الحاسوب مش عارف تكتب،
للبوس هدوئة على قولة هدولة وانه اسمكم نفس الوزن ومتمني يكون معكم


كان معكم لهذا اليوم المحلل اللغوي "ام غمازة" :upset8:

----------

